# hellcat with romeo zero optic



## yask65 (Mar 20, 2020)

has anyone put the romeo zero on the springfield hellcat ? i did and doesn't secure to gun . Called sig they know of problem but have no options to help .said its springfields problem .called springfield they say have to go out and find new screws .so i have a 300 dollar paper weight .any solutions y'all have ?


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

From Google, "The *Romeo Zero* matches the mounting footprint on the *Hellcat* OSP, but you may require slightly different screws to match as this red dot was manufactured specifically for the Sig P365XL and Springfield specifically recommends using the JPoint or RMSc..."
Buy a p365XL.

GW


----------



## Sabrien4 (Oct 16, 2019)

Goldwing said:


> From Google, "The *Romeo Zero* matches the mounting footprint on the *Hellcat* OSP, but you may require slightly different screws to match as this red dot was manufactured specifically for the Sig P365XL and Springfield specifically recommends using the JPoint or RMSc..."
> Buy a p365XL.
> 
> GW


+1


----------

